# Flat Line Rigging Tip



## OLDBOB (Jan 27, 2013)

The attached photos show how I rig my flat lines. When a line is tripped I just reel the clip back up and reattach the line.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*That will absolutely work.*

I pull a Russellure (the kind that looks kinda like a shoe horn) 10 feet behind the motor. It is often the hot spot of the day. Make sure your drag is light though.

BTW, the Russellure doesn't twist your line like spoons often do.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Like an outrigger halyard for the flat line. Interesting.


----------



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

That's a really interesting setup. What are the advantages of running your flat line like that instead of straight off the rod tip?


----------



## OLDBOB (Jan 27, 2013)

ZombieKiller said:


> That's a really interesting setup. What are the advantages of running your flat line like that instead of straight off the rod tip?


It gets it flat in the water a very short distance from the transom. I've had this setup on other boats and Yellowfins and Bluefin's would take a lure 8' off the back of the boat. It really works.


----------

